# Live Betting pros / cons ( In-game betting )



## nbabogdan (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi everybody,

I'm doing some research about live betting and I'm really curious what's your experience with live betting or in-game betting.

In my case it's really better to bet live - I bet on basketball ( usually Nba ) , as I can see how the game progresses and also look for opportunities in the odds related to the game context.

From my experience and observations, it's usually better to bet after the half time, and also it's really important to be patient and disciplined, so to wait for the best opportunity and also not get all-in on your pattern ( so not to make more bets on the same trend / pattern ).
It's also helpful to have a pregame bet you want to catch, and look for that trend during the game: let's think it's a really tight game with 2 good teams, you want to get one team +10 with odds around 1.90, so you just wait for that and if the game gets that way you can decide to jump on it or not.

So to sum it up:
- pros: more context, better odds, can get trends / patterns on the game
- cons: need a lot of patience to not jump on the 1st opportunity, need to be disciplined and not bet multiple times on different outcomes or change your mind - so you need to get a really good read on the situation that you want to profit from

Of course I could go on and on about it, but I'm really interested on other opinions about live betting and I can get into more details if interest is there.

I also have a project going about live betting tips - but I'll get on that in another thread.


----------

